# Prostatakrebs > Ernährung & Nahrungsergänzungen >  Vitamin C - Links

## Stefanie

Hallo lb. Mitstreiter,

da ich bei der Vielfalt der möglichen Therapien langsam an die Grenzen des Verstehens und Nichtverstehens der Zusammenhänge stoße und meinem Vati aber gern effizient helfen möchte, habe ich mich entschlossen, mein Heilpraktikerstudium wieder aufzunehmen bzw.neu zu beginnen und uns eben selbst zu helfen. Gleich bei meiner ersten Lehrstunde bin ich dabei auf interessante Links zu Vitamin C gestoßen. Vielleicht interessiert sich ja jemand dafür.

In der Hoffnung, bald auch hier im Forum aktiv anderen helfen zu können,

viele Grüße von der nun immer fleißig lernenden Stefanie :-)

*Neue Forschungsergebnisse bei intravenös verabreichten Vitamin C* der Arbeitsgruppe um Qi Chen vom Nationalen Gesundheitsinstitut in Bethesda wurden jüngst in der Fachzeitschrift "PNAS" publiziert.

Dabei stelten die Wissenschaftler fest, daß Krebszellen bei intravenöser Gabe von Vitamin C (per Infusion in hohen Konzentrationen) gezielt getötet wurden, während gesunde Zellen nicht geschädigt wurden. Dies läßt Hoffnung - zumindest für die begleitende (palliative) - Tumortherapie aufkommen. Weitere Studien sollen folgen.

Nachfolgend haben wir einen kurze Linkssammlung zur Studie sowie dem erfolgten deutschen Presse-Echo zusammengestellt.

Externer Link: Zusammenfg. (engl.) Studie PNAS, Qi Chen

Medien-Echo in der deutschen Presse:

- ÄrzteZeitung Online

- Spiegel Online

- STERN Online

- FOCUS Online

----------


## Harro

*Kontroverse Diskussionen*

Hallo, Stefanie, schön, daß Du zusätzliche Aktivitäten beabsichtigst. Aber die von Dir angegebenen Links sind hier im Forum schon vor einiger Zeit behandelt worden. Rudolf - hier unter Rustra - hat dazu auch in den letzten Wochen sehr viel Neues dazu veröffentlicht. Bitte, schau mal unter Benutzer bei Rustra nach diesen Beiträgen.

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Stefanie,

die Sache selbst in die Hand nehmen finde ich gut, bei mir geht es auch so. Die alternativen Hilfen sind auch für mich sehr wichtig. Hochdosiertes Vit. C kennen wir, macht jeder HP. Ich habe es noch vor mir, nur sind mir keine positiven, darauf zurückzuführenden Berichte bekannt. Nur mir geht es gut, reicht nicht, mir geht es auch ohne gut.

Weiter so, Gruß Hans

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... die von Dir angegebenen Links sind hier im Forum schon vor einiger Zeit behandelt worden. Rudolf - hier unter Rustra - hat dazu auch in den letzten Wochen sehr viel Neues dazu veröffentlicht. ...


Dennoch gibt es zumindest in diesem Forum keine dazu passende Erfolgsgeschichte. Ich habe selbst vor einiger Zeit jeden 2. Tag 7,5g VitC. intravenös versucht. Meinen PSA-Wert hat dies rein gar nicht beeindruckt. Vielleicht war die Dosis zu niedrig? RuStra würde wohl eher zu 30g tendieren. Aber einen wirklichen Erfolg hat er m. W. auch nicht gelandet.

WW

----------


## Stefanie

Ich weiß, dass hochdosiertes Vitamin C im Forum bekannt und heiß umfochten ist. Neue Teilnehmer müssen sich aber stets durch alle alten Themen forsten, die teilweise ja entgegen der 1. Überschrift durch Fortführung in ganz anderen Themen bzw. Diskussionen münden.
Ich fand diese Bündelung der Links für mich sehr schön, da sie allesamt weiterführende aktuellere Links enthalten.

Viele Grüße.
Stefanie

----------


## Michael

Seit dem 14.08.07 bekomme ich 2xdie Woche 7,5 g VitC-Infusionen beim Onkologen. Das PSA betrug am 23.08.07 0,14 ng/ml und am 21.09.07 3,44 ng/ml, also nach 4 Wochen VitC-Infusion knapp 25 mal höher. 
Ob es da irgendwelche Zusammenhänge gibt?
Allerdings habe ich am 26.07.07 die letzte 4-Wochendosis Zoladex bekommen, da ich hier eine Pause eingelegt habe.
Gruß
Michael

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Michael



> Seit dem 14.08.07 bekomme ich 2xdie Woche 7,5 g VitC-Infusionen beim Onkologen. Das PSA betrug am 23.08.07 0,14 ng/ml und am 21.09.07 3,44 ng/ml, also nach 4 Wochen VitC-Infusion knapp 25 mal höher. 
> Ob es da irgendwelche Zusammenhänge gibt?
> Allerdings habe ich am 26.07.07 die letzte 4-Wochendosis Zoladex bekommen, da ich hier eine Pause eingelegt habe.


In dem Zusammenhang auf irgend etwas zu schließen wär falsch. Es lässt sich weder beurteilen ob das Absetzen von Zoladex den Schub verursacht oder VitC sich negativ bemerkbar macht. Die einzige Möglichkeit das herauzufinden wäre Zoladex erneut einzusetzen und hoffen dass es hilft.

Ich wünsche es Dir
Heribert

----------


## WinfriedW

> Seit dem 14.08.07 bekomme ich 2xdie Woche 7,5 g VitC-Infusionen beim Onkologen. Das PSA betrug am 23.08.07 0,14 ng/ml und am 21.09.07 3,44 ng/ml, also nach 4 Wochen VitC-Infusion knapp 25 mal höher. 
> Ob es da irgendwelche Zusammenhänge gibt?


Schwer zu sagen! Am Anfang einer  erfolgreichen Therapie ist häufig ein PSA-Anstieg zu beobachten. Gedeutet wird dies als die Auswirkung vermehrter Aboptose der Prostatakarzinomzellen. Es bleibt also spannend.




> Allerdings habe ich am 26.07.07 die letzte 4-Wochendosis Zoladex bekommen, da ich hier eine Pause eingelegt habe.


Ich vermute, dass dein Testosteron seither kaum gestiegen ist. Deshalb sehe ich hier auch keinen Zusammenhang mit deinem PSA-Progress. Hast du mal kontrolliert?

WW

----------


## WernerS

> Seit dem 14.08.07 bekomme ich 2xdie Woche 7,5 g VitC-Infusionen beim Onkologen. Das PSA betrug am 23.08.07 0,14 ng/ml und am 21.09.07 3,44 ng/ml, also nach 4 Wochen VitC-Infusion knapp 25 mal höher. 
> Ob es da irgendwelche Zusammenhänge gibt?
> Allerdings habe ich am 26.07.07 die letzte 4-Wochendosis Zoladex bekommen, da ich hier eine Pause eingelegt habe.
> Gruß
> Michael


Hallo Michael.

ich habe aus Deinem Profil folgende Punkte herausgesucht:

28.06.07 Zoladex *******Testo 5,94 *******PSA 0,48
26.07.07 Zoladex *******Testo 0,10 *******PSA 0,32
23.08.07 --- *************? ************PSA 0,14
21.09.07 --- *************?************ PSA 3,44


Du hast offensichtlich mit Zoladex den Testowert in vier Wochen von 5,94 auf 0,10 gedrückt. Auch der PSA-Wert ging mit. Kann es sein, dass dann ohne Zoladex der Testo und in seinem Gefolge der PSA-Wert wieder angestiegen sind ? Dein Testo bewegte sich ja unter Zoladex recht flexibel. 

Gruß Werner

----------


## Michael

> Die einzige Möglichkeit das herauzufinden wäre Zoladex erneut einzusetzen und hoffen dass es hilft.
> Ich wünsche es Dir
> Heribert


Hallo Heribert, das will ich auch tun.





> Gedeutet wird dies als die Auswirkung vermehrter Apoptose der Prostatakarzinomzellen. Es bleibt also spannend.
> WW


Hallo Winfried, das gefällt mir am besten
Ich hoffe, dass ich die vier Wochen bis zur nächsten Messung (auch Testo) noch warten kann. Oder sieht hier jemand einen schnellen Handlungsbedarf?





> Kann es sein, dass dann ohne Zoladex der Testo und in seinem Gefolge der PSA-Wert wieder angestiegen sind ? 
> Gruß Werner


Das nehme ich stark an. Ich hoffe auch, dass ich weiterhin so gut auf das Zoladex ansprechen werde.

Gruß
Michael

----------


## RuStra

> Dennoch *gibt es zumindest in diesem Forum keine dazu passende Erfolgsgeschichte.* Ich habe selbst vor einiger Zeit jeden 2. Tag 7,5g VitC. intravenös versucht. Meinen PSA-Wert hat dies rein gar nicht beeindruckt. Vielleicht war die Dosis zu niedrig? RuStra würde wohl eher zu 30g tendieren. Aber einen wirklichen Erfolg hat er m. W. auch nicht gelandet.
> 
> WW



Hallo Winfried,

was möchtest du denn als Erfolgsgeschichte angeliefert haben, frei Haus, versteht sich?

was haben wir denn im Angebot, mal sehen:

1.  jeden 2. Tag 7,5 g IVC ist ganz nett, hebt den Allgemeinzustand, soll hier und da bei gewissen Krebsen auch die Krebsmasse verringert haben (s. die anfänglichen Versuche in den 70ern), vom PK ist mir das aber nicht bekannt - also diesen Versuch würde ich unter "Bei Erkältungen ein gutes Mittel" abbuchen. Will man ernsthaft an eine Krebs-Therapie mit Hochdosis-VitC ran, eignen sich 7,5 g als erste Test-Dosis, ob es evtl. irgendwelche Unverträglichkeiten gibt.


2. Seit meinem Experiment letztes Jahr, das Du offenbar nicht richtig gelesen hast,  ist mir  von  einer  Reihe  von  Versuchen  berichtet worden, die  allesamt  vom Protokoll her unter den Dosen geblieben sind, die ich wenigstens kurzfristig mal ausprobiert hatte. 

3. Man muss von zwei Abgrenzungen ausgehen, gegen die VitC-Ewig-Ignoranten einerseits und gegen die VitC-Euphemisierer andererseits gerichtet:
a) VitC ist tatsächlich in entsprechend hohen Gewebs-Dosen ein pro-oxidativ wirkendes Anti-Krebs-Mittel. Wers immer noch nicht glaubt, soll bitte offenlegen, ob er keine Lust zum Lesen hat oder ob er vielleicht sogar das Lesen verlernt oder eingestellt hat - es liegt Material aus über vier Jahrzehnten vor.
b) VitC ist aber nur ein schwach wirkendes Anti-Krebs-Mittel. Man muss deshalb sowohl hohe Dosen nehmen als auch einen oder mehrere Redox-cycles organisieren, will sagen, das oxidierte VitC muss sofort wieder reduziert werden, um erneut zum Einsatz kommen zu können. In der Hierarchie der Redox-Regulation steht Alpha-Liponsäure, das sowohl wasser- wie fett-löslich ist und deshalb in allen Geweben zum Einsatz kommen kann, ganz oben: ALA kann VitC, VitE u. Glutathion wieder reduzieren. Ein zweiter Verstärker der Wirkung des VitC ist VitK, hier insbesondere das K3. Also eine VitC-Therpie immer im Rahmen des Redox-cycling planen.


4. Wenn ich mal nehme, was ich letzten August als Fazit geschrieben habe:




> Will man ein Fazit aus meinem Therapieversuch ziehen, so könnte es so aussehen:
> 1. Niedrige Dosen bringen nichts - möglichst schnell rauf in den 60 - 80 g -Bereich
> 2. Die Infusion sollte durch eine Doppelgabe (erst 60 in 1 Std., dann 20 in einer weiteren Std.) möglichst lange eine entsprechend hohe Konzentration aufrechthalten.
> 3. Mindestens 2 mal die Woche über 3 Monate durchgehalten sollte Minimum sein.


dann würde ich jetzt ergänzen wollen, dass absolut nichts ausser den u.a. 2  organisatorisch/politischen Gründen dagegen spricht, mal eine Jeden-Tag-100-g-VitC-Kur zu machen. Solange das nicht mal ein einziger PK-Betroffener vorexerziert hat und am Ende ist sein PK gewachsen anstatt zu schrumpfen, kann ich nicht davon ausgehen, dass IVC nix bringt gg. PK.

Aber es gibt eben diese beiden heftigen Gegen-Argumente:
1. Der Preis, der ist in Deutschland viel zu hoch. Selbst mit den McGuff-Ampullen aus Kanada, die 25 g enthalten in 50 ml Lösung und die so um die 14 Euro kosten, wird eine IVC-Therapie ein teures Geschäft.
2. Die rechtlich/politische Hürde, dass sich bisher meines Wissens kein Therapeut ernsthaft an die Verfahrensweise des Dr.Cathcart heran"getraut" hat, sich die Natriumaskorbat-Lösung selbst anzumischen, was dann das Ganze erheblich verbilligen würde. Es wird auf den Apotheker-Verband usw. verwiesen, auf die Nicht-Zulassung usf. 

Aber wir haben in diesem unseren Lande so oft die Gründe dafür, warum eigentlich naheliegende Verbesserungen angeblich nicht möglich sind, im mangelnden Mut,  im  mangelnden Engagement zu suchen. 
Ist das in diesem Forum anders?

grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Rudolf,

ich danke dir für die Informationen. Mangelden Mut wirst du mir nicht vorwerfen können. Ich werde mir die Sache ansehen. Meine HP gibt ja auch Vit. C, hochdosiert.

Gruß Hans

----------


## Anonymous1

> Hallo Rudolf,
> 
> ich danke dir für die Informationen. Mangelden Mut wirst du mir nicht vorwerfen können. Ich werde mir die Sache ansehen. Meine HP gibt ja auch Vit. C, hochdosiert.
> 
> Gruß Hans


Hallo Hans,

bleib bitte dran und berichte, interessiert mich auch. Ein mir persönlich bekannter Apotheker hat allerdings abgewunken und hier scheint mir das eigentliche Problem zu liegen.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo Hans,
> 
> bleib bitte dran und berichte, interessiert mich auch. Ein mir persönlich bekannter Apotheker hat allerdings abgewunken und hier scheint mir das eigentliche Problem zu liegen.
> 
> Gruß Dieter


Genau, da liegt es! 
Dem einzelnen Apotheker, der durchaus offen ist und die Rezeptur z.B. des Dr.Cathcart nachvollzieht und bestätigt, wird von seinem Verband (Apothekerkammer ?) empfohlen, keine HochdosisVitC-/Natriumaskorbat-Mischung anzusetzen. Und daran hält sich dann der gutmeinende einzelne Apotheker. 
Ob ein behandelnder Therapeut, Arzt oder HP, mehr Spielraum hätte? Indem er "seinen" Apotheker anweist, die Mischung anzusetzen? Ich fürchte auch, in Deutschland, nein.

grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Freunde,

ich hatte schon mal mit meiner HP gesprochen, aber ohne ins Detail zu gehen. Meine Leber wird ja wohl darunter nicht leiden. Nach dem Urlaub und nach meiner Ozon / Sauerstoffth.

Gruß Hans

----------


## WinfriedW

@HansiB

Deine HP wird vermutlich 7,5g VitC IV zwei-, dreimal die Woche geben. Das habe ich auch schon gemacht. Das kannst du zumindest PSA-mäßig schlicht vergessen.

RuStra würde demgegenüber eher 60, 80, 100 Gramm/Tag empfehlen. Das wird und kann deine HP nicht machen. Gesetzt den Fall sie würde und es ginge dabei etwas schief, dann müsste sie sich strafrechtlich dafür verantworten. 

WW

----------


## WinfriedW

> Ob ein behandelnder Therapeut, Arzt oder HP, mehr Spielraum hätte? Indem er "seinen" Apotheker anweist, die Mischung anzusetzen? Ich fürchte auch, in Deutschland, nein.


Es dürfte überhaupt kein Problem sein, so etwas z. B. an einer (Uni-) Klinik mit hauseigener Apotheke durchzuführen. Schlimmstenfalls muss sich der Arzt das OK der *Ethikkommission* einholen. Wenn das Ganze Hand und Fuß hat, sollte das kein ernstliches Problem sein. 

Nun brauchen wir nur noch den Arzt  :Augen rollen (sarkastisch): .

WW

----------


## Stefanie

Vielleicht hierüber? Hier finden wir zumindest auch in der Therapeutensuche Ärzte, die sich mit Vitamin- C beschäftigen. 

http://www.pascoe-global.com/sites/v...index_ger.html
Stefanie

----------


## WernerS

Liebe Mitbetroffene,

in vielen der heutigen Tageszeitiungen ist dieses Thema wieder aufgetaucht. Ich habe hier eine österreichische Adresse eingestellt:

http://diepresse.com/text/home/techs...nschaft/403738


Gruß

WernerS

----------


## HansiB

Hallo lieber Werner, halle Freunde,

ich bin zwar keine Maus, habe aber trotzdem jetzt meine tägliche Vit. C Infusionen abgeschlossen. Den PSA hat dies, Infusionen bis 60 gr. nicht beeindruckt, er steigt weiter, auch kein flair-up, ich hatte es nicht anders erwartet. Anstatt einer Chemo, wenn es einem sehr sehr schlecht geht, würde ich aber lieber Vit. C noch höher dosiert versuchen um mich zu "gesunden".

Wenn es einem schlecht geht, das kenne ich bisher nicht, mag Vit. C hilfreich sein. Aber Krebszellen abtöten scheint zumindest bei mir, nicht zu funktionieren.

 Früher war ich euphorisch, durch Vit. C. Ich habe Krebsler kennen gelernt, die waren begeistert, von dem Resultat durch Vit. C, aber bei so einem weiten Fortschritt, ist wie Bliemeister schon im März meinte, kein Kraut gewachsen.

Ich habe einen Vortrag gehört, Darm / Pankreaskrebs, bei den Krankheiten wird auch Chemo gegeben, als 2. oder 3. Therapie. Gerade bei Lebermetastasen, kann man das längerfristig auch den Hasen geben, sehr frustierend. Nicht für mich, die Organe scheinen o.k. zu sein, zumindest die Funktionen, ist nachgewiesen.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Josef

Auch wenn unsere "Die Presse" berichtet, direkt in den Bauchraum .......

35 g Vit C per Infusion (*nimmst du* 100 ml Lsung in 250 ml Flasche mit "Luft" fr Vit C; oder 250 ml, 500 ml Lsung/Flasche???) ist gigantisch. Wie oft in der Woche, wie lange?

Ich verwendete mal von Pascooe die 6 oder 7 g. 
Jetzt nehme ich 10 g, nmlich 1 g Ampullen in 5er Packungen, davon Bndelpackung mit 25 x 5 er Packungen.

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... Den PSA hat dies, Infusionen bis 60 gr. nicht beeindruckt, er steigt weiter, ...


Also spare ich mir das Geld.

WW

----------


## JrgenS

> Also spare ich mir das Geld.
> 
> WW


Das wrde ich auch.

Wenn man nicht unbedingt die PK-Zellen mit Vitamin C killen will und sich damit zufrieden gibt, evtl. die Metastasierung, bzw die Migration von Krebszellen zu verhindern, gengt auch orales Vitamin C (Ascorbinsure) in hheren Dosen. Die Menge hngt von der der Darmtoleranz des einzelnen ab. Manchmal lohnt es sich alte Threads aus der Versenkung zu holen, wie diesen hier.

Grsse
JrgenS

----------


## RuStra

Hi folks,

bitte keine kleinen Brtchen backen! wir knnen es uns nicht leisten, auf mgliche Therapie-Anstze nur deshalb zu verzichten, weil die Praxis so grau aussieht.
Nach wie vor ist die Mglichkeit, VitC pro-oxidativ gg. Krebs einzusetzen, offen.

wenn Hansi schreibt:




> Den PSA hat dies, Infusionen bis 60 gr. nicht beeindruckt, er steigt weiter


dann ist das nur die Besttigung dessen, was seit Jahren klar ist - sptestens seit den Beobachtungen von Riordan 95 oder von Cathcart noch frher.
Bei meinem eigenen Experiment in 2006 gabs ja auch keine durchgreifende PSA-Reaktion, aber es gab eine. 
Wenn man 
a) nur "bis 60 gr." intravens geht,  und
b) VitC alleine gibt, ohne einen redox-cycle mit einzubauen,
darf man sich nicht wundern, dass nicht viel passiert.

Also, Konrad, Dein Experiment diente der Frderung der Lebensqualitt und auch der Entgiftung, aber das VitC-Protokoll war nicht als Experiment gg. Krebs geeignet.

Wenn WW schreibt




> Also spare ich mir das Geld.


dann wre zu fragen, wieviel Sicherheit brauchst Du denn, bevor Du eigenes Geld zwecks Metastasten-Bekmpfung ausgibst? Und wer soll die Dir liefern?

VitC intravens auf dem blich deutschen Wege, ber Pascoe o.., ist teuer, keine Frage. Aber diese Beschaffungs- und Finanzierungs-Fragen hatten wir alle lngst. 
Und mit dem liposomalen VitC kommen wir oral, ohne dass wir einen Arzt oder HP fr die Infusion bentigen, in die Konzentrations-Bereiche wie bei IV auch, aber fr eine Fnftel des Preises. Auch das hier im Forum nachlesbar.

Wenn Jrgen schreibt:




> Das wrde ich auch.
> 
> Wenn man nicht unbedingt die PK-Zellen mit Vitamin C killen will und sich damit zufrieden gibt, evtl. die Metastasierung, bzw die Migration von Krebszellen zu verhindern, gengt auch orales Vitamin C (Ascorbinsure) in hheren Dosen. Die Menge hngt von der der Darmtoleranz des einzelnen ab. Manchmal lohnt es sich alte Threads aus der Versenkung zu holen, wie diesen hier.


dann gebe ich Dir recht, dass die spottbilligste Art, einen dauerhaft hohen VitC-Pegel, um Krebszellen unter antixodativem Druck zu halten, diejenige ist, in 4 bis 6 Ascorbinsure-Dosen ber den Tag verteilt die Darmtoleranz reichlich hochschrauben zu knnen, Cathcart und Hickey sei Dank.

Gleichwohl nehme ich nach wie vor an, dass der pro-oxidative Effekt erst jenseits der mit dieser Methode erreichbaren Gewebs-Konzentrationen beginnt.

In meinem Papier "Was wrde ich tun wenn" habe ich einen Punkt hinzugefgt: Ein Hochdosis-LipoVitC+Alphaliponsure-Experiment. Geschtzte monatliche Kosten 400 bis 500 Euro. Obs was bringt, weiss man wahrscheinlich schon nach einem Monat.

schnen Sonntag,
Rudolf

----------


## Josef

Vit. C ist doch "sehr" billig, und oft heit es: 

super wirksam, gerade bei Krebspatienten, aber die Pharmawirtschaft lsst diese Meinung nicht aufkommen, es erfolgen (fast) keine Studien, etc.

Trotzdem verwende einige rzte bzw. Heilpraktiker die Vit C Hochdosistherapie bei Krebspatienten. Um die Kosten zu minimieren werden keine Ampullen wie Cevitol (hchstmgl. Dosis in . somit nur 1g/Amp.), oder Pascoe (glaublich 6 oder 7g) verwendet, sondern der liebe Apotheker fertigt entsprechendes an. Super, oder? Auch die Ordihilfe freut sich, da die Verletzungsgefahr geringer ist, als beim ffnen von 35 Ampullen fr eine Infusion.

Gibt es die Hochdosis Vit C Ampullen o. . auch "offiziell", also abgesichert, rein?

Knnte das jeder Apotheker herstellen?

PS: Nachdem ich den neuen, vorherigen Beitrag erst jetzt sehe, orale Einnahme ist oft bei 3 g schon mit Durchfall verbunden, und wie viel von den z. B. 10 g oral gehen wirklich dort hin, im Vergleich zu einer 10 g Infusion?

----------


## JrgenS

> ...
> PS: Nachdem ich den neuen, vorherigen Beitrag erst jetzt sehe, orale Einnahme ist oft bei 3 g schon mit Durchfall verbunden, und wie viel von den z. B. 10 g oral gehen wirklich dort hin, im Vergleich zu einer 10 g Infusion?


 Nun ja, man muss es schon ein bisschen subtil angehen. Zunchst sollte man seine Darmtoleranz ermitteln (bei mir18g), da der Zwlffingerdarm bei bersuerung  als Schutzfunktion den Durchfall iniziert. Ich nehme im Schnitt alle drei Stunden 2g oral (bis auf eine Auszeit nachts) und komme  so  ohne Probleme auf 12-14g tglich. Wenn ich unterwegs bin, habe ich meinen Flachmann dabei. Nimmt man dann noch Alpha Liponsure, kommt das Vit C bestimmt da an, wo es hin soll. Auf diese Weise kann man den Vit C-Level konstant verhltnismig hoch halten. Das macht natrlich nur langfristig Sinn - ich mache es bereits seit 2  Jahren - wenn man versucht sich u.a mit Vit C  Metastasen vom Hals zu halten.

JrgenS

----------


## Michi St.

Guten Abend,

ich habe eine Verstndnis-Frage zur Vitamin C - Supplementierung.
Vitamin C, hochdosiert, oral, wirkt antioxidativ auf die Zellen und bietet einen gewissen Schutz vor Metastasierung. Vitamin C, hochdosiert, intravens, wirkt nicht als Vitamin sondern prooxidativ auf die Zellen, erhht die freien Radikale und fhrt die Krebszellen mglicherweise in die Adoptose, schdigt aber auch die gesunden Zellen. 

Sind diese Aussagen per Definition richtig?

Gruss,

Michael

----------


## RuStra

> Guten Abend,
> ich habe eine Verstndnis-Frage zur Vitamin C - Supplementierung.
> 
> Vitamin C, *hochdosiert, oral, wirkt antioxidativ* auf die Zellen und bietet einen gewissen Schutz vor Metastasierung. Vitamin C, *hochdosiert, intravens, wirkt nicht als Vitamin sondern prooxidativ* auf die Zellen, erhht die freien Radikale und fhrt die Krebszellen mglicherweise in die Adoptose,* schdigt aber auch die gesunden Zellen.* 
> 
> Sind diese Aussagen per Definition richtig?
> Gruss, Michael


Kurz-Antwort: jein,jein,nein

hallo Michael,

da greifst Du in ein Wespennest der Kontroverse. 
Insbesondere die Auseinandersetzung mit pro-oxidativ vorgehenden Strahlen- und Chemo-Therapeuten wird hier angesrochen, denn von dort hrt man immer wieder die eindringliche Warnung vor der Gabe von Anti-Oxidantien, wenn man Chemo oder RT machen will. Allerdings hrt man von dieser Seite selten bis nie das Gegenteil, nmlich a)ob Anti-Oxidantien eine Anti-Krebs-Strategie sein knnen und b)ob nicht auch die pro-oxidative Strategie mit Naturheilmitteln untersttzt bzw. eigenstndig durchgefhrt werden knnte.

ich finde, dass das schema von Hickey/Roberts von 2005, schon mehrfach hier im forum angesprochen, einen guten einstieg in diese debatte erlaubt.
ich habe es einmal mehr hochgeladen, in ermangelung der promann-seiten eben woanders hin, hier.

      Zell-Status
    Oxidations-Level
    Zell-Teilung
    Zell-Tod
      Normal
    Niedrig (reduziert)
    Gehemmt
    Gehemmt
      Leichte Schden /   Entzndung
    Leicht
    Geringere Hemmung /   gwisser Anstieg
    Gehemmt
      Mssige Schden
    Mssig
    Angestiegen
    Gehemmt / einige   Apoptosen
      Schwere Schden
    Hoch
    Angestiegen / gehemmt   durch Schden
    APOPTOSE
      Irreparable Schden
    Schwere Schden durch   freie Radikale
    Gestoppt
    NEKROSE
    
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
  Nach Hickey / Roberts, 2005, S. 49

----------


## RuStra

> Guten Abend,
> ich habe eine Verstndnis-Frage zur Vitamin C - Supplementierung.
> 
> Vitamin C, *hochdosiert, oral, wirkt antioxidativ* auf die Zellen und bietet einen gewissen Schutz vor Metastasierung. Vitamin C, *hochdosiert, intravens, wirkt nicht als Vitamin sondern prooxidativ* auf die Zellen, erhht die freien Radikale und fhrt die Krebszellen mglicherweise in die Adoptose,* schdigt aber auch die gesunden Zellen.* 
> 
> Sind diese Aussagen per Definition richtig?
> Gruss, Michael


Kurz-Antwort: jein,jein,nein

hallo Michael,

da greifst Du in ein Wespennest der Kontroverse. 
Insbesondere die Auseinandersetzung mit pro-oxidativ vorgehenden Strahlen- und Chemo-Therapeuten wird hier angesrochen, denn von dort hrt man immer wieder die eindringliche Warnung vor der Gabe von Anti-Oxidantien, wenn man Chemo oder RT machen will. Allerdings hrt man von dieser Seite selten bis nie das Gegenteil, nmlich a)ob Anti-Oxidantien eine Anti-Krebs-Strategie sein knnen und b)ob nicht auch die pro-oxidative Strategie mit Naturheilmitteln untersttzt bzw. eigenstndig durchgefhrt werden knnte.

ich finde, dass das schema von Hickey/Roberts von 2005, schon mehrfach hier im forum angesprochen, einen guten einstieg in diese debatte erlaubt.
ich habe es einmal mehr hochgeladen, in ermangelung der promann-seiten eben woanders hin, hier.

      Zell-Status
    Oxidations-Level
    Zell-Teilung
    Zell-Tod
      Normal
    Niedrig (reduziert)
    Gehemmt
    Gehemmt
      Leichte Schden /   Entzndung
    Leicht
    Geringere Hemmung /   gwisser Anstieg
    Gehemmt
      Mssige Schden
    Mssig
    Angestiegen
    Gehemmt / einige   Apoptosen
      Schwere Schden
    Hoch
    Angestiegen / gehemmt   durch Schden
    APOPTOSE
      Irreparable Schden
    Schwere Schden durch   freie Radikale
    Gestoppt
    NEKROSE
    
  Nach Hickey / Roberts, 2005, S. 49 

 Hier einfach mal reinkopiert, hoffentlich wird das auch gepostet

Dies ist die These, dass die Krebszelle in einem erhhten Oxidations-Level operiert, bei erhhter Zellteilungs-Rate. 
Wenn man nun Anti-Oxidantien nimmt/gibt, kann das dazu fhren, dass man Krebszellen, die kurz vor dem Wegkippen in die Apoptose oder gar Nekrose sind, rettet - was nicht im Sinne der Tumor"Trger" sein kann.

Auch das Konzept der Re-Differenzierung von Krebszellen sieht ja das Wiederingangsetzen der Apoptose als eine Rckfhrung in physiologisch-normale Vorgnge an, Re-Differenzierung heisst nicht in jedem Fall, dass die Zelle gerettet und dem Status differenzierter Zell-Leistung zugefhrt werden kann. Wenn wir nur die gestern von mir gepostete Erklrung anschauen, was Neuronen und Krebszellen gemeinsam haben, dann sieht man daran ganz direkt, was therapeutisch bei der Gabe von Anti-Oxidantien der Unterschied ist: Gebe ich hochdosiert intravens Glutathion, das wichtigste intrazellulre Anti-Oxidanz, dann kann das im Falle neuronaler Schden z.B. Parkinson ungeahnte beinahe sofortige positive Effekte haben  - jede Menge Neuronen werden gerettet. Im Krebsfall aber ist die Naturheilszene, die ja frher Glutathion breit eingesetzt hat, am Umschwenken, denn dort ist die Glutathion-Gabe mglicherweise kontroproduktiv. Nach der Neuronen-/Krebszellen-These eben, weil die eigentlich kurz bevorstehende Apoptose zurckgedreht wird.

Man muss also als erstes mal ein Kalkl machen, in welchem Zell-Status die Zellen, Gewebe, Tumoren sich gerade befinden. 
Dann muss man beim Einsatz von normalerweise physiologisch segensreichen Sachen (dazu wrde ich auch VitE + Selen zhlen, s. die Interpretation der abgerochenen SELECT-Studie) sich klarmachen was man will und entsprechend auch ber die jeweilige Dosis und den Wirk-Zusammenhang Rechenschaft ablegen.

Im Falle des VitC ist aufgrund von 2 Umstnden die Debatte besonders schwierig:

Zum einen kann Homo sapiens VitC selbst nicht synthetisieren, was eine vllig andere Ausgangslage fr evtl. Supplementierung/Infusion darstellt als bei allen anderen Anti-Oxidantien.

Zum zweiten ist die Wirkung der Ascorbinsure derartig vielfltig, dass man allein deshalb da kaum einen Durchblick bekommt. Hier hilft wirklich nur das Niveeau z.B. eines Dr.Levy, der -im Jahre 2002- per PubMed-Suche nach "ascorbic acid" 24.000 Artikel ausgewertet hat und daraufhin eine dicke Schwarte geschrieben hat, ohne deren Kenntnis m.A. nach von niemand gefhrt werden sollte, der beansprucht, entscheidende Dinge zum VitC beitragen zu wollen. Wobei dies kein Buch zum Krebs ist, der Titel lautet "Vitamin C, Infectious Diseases, & Toxins - Curing the Incurable", aber gleichwohl der Zusammenhang leicht herstellbar ist (abgesehen davon, dass mikrobiotisch bedingte Krebs-Frderung bei Krebs, auch beim PK, ne Rolle spielt).

Im Vorwort schreibt Levy:



> Although vitamin C i an incredibly effective single therapy for many infectious diseases, there are virtually no medical treatments for any infectious disease that are not substantially improved by the addition of vitamin C. The only absolute requirements ar that vitamin C be given
> 1. in the right form,
> 2. with the proper technique,
> 3. in frequent enough doses,
> 4. in hight enough doses,
> 5. along with certain additional agents, and
> 6. for a long enough period of time


Das gilt ebenso fr den Einsatz bei Krebs:
Wieviel, wie oft, wie lange, in welcher Form? und was wird hinzugefgt?

Fr die Praxis gilt:

1. Die Warnung vor VitC bzw. anderen Anti-Oxidantien, wie sie von Schulmedizinern kommt, auch von Hickey/Roberts (Pharmazie-Profs aus GB), ist berechtigt, bezieht sich aber auf niedrige Dosen, die so wirken wie oben beschrieben.

2. Es geht also um HOCH-Dosis - was aber heisst das? Bei VitC nicht der milligramm- sondern der gramm-Bereich. Jrgen hat an seinem Beispiel gestern noch einmal aufgeschrieben, wie er auf oralem Wege mithilfe des spottbilligen weissen Pulvers eine Hochdosis-Therpie schon lnger macht - und der Erfolg gibt ihm recht. 

3. Die Form der Darreichung ist unterschiedlich: Oral, intravens. Allerdings hat sich im oralen Bereich in den letzten Jahren mit der Entwicklung von verpacktem VitC was getan: Es gibt in D das Enzmann-VitC "Vitamin C MSE matrix", ich selbst bestelle das neulich auch durchs Forum geschleifte LipoC aus den USA via GB, das sind Ttchen mit einer braunen, karameligen Masse, in der nur 1 g ViC drin ist. Hier erreicht man mit oralen Gaben das, was frher nur mit IV mglich war. Das drastischste Beispiel fr die enorme Wirkung, das ich kenne, stammt wieder von Dr.Levy, der mit den Livonlabs-Ttchen Dengue-Fieber wegbekommen hat.

4. Die Dosis-Hhe, von der ab beim PK eine positive Wirkung erzielt wird, ist unklar. Mein Eindruck ist, dass das erst bei einigen zig g IVC losgeht, allerdings ist die Frage, was heisst "positiv"? Genauer: Fngt der positive Bereich nicht bereits da an, wo man den gefhrlichen Bereich, in dem man mit zu niedrigen Dosen die Krebszellen vorm oxidativen Kollaps bewahrt, verlsst (diese Frage hrt sich so hnlich an wie die nach der Testosteron-Dosis, entsprechend der Sttigungs-Hypothes von Dr.Morgentaler, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte)?
Wenn Jrgen schreibt, dass er mit seiner Methode sich Metastasen vom Hals halten will, kann das stimmen. Aber fr viele von uns steht die Frage, wie knnen wir die Tumormasse wieder kleiner machen, wie also pro-oxidativ mit VitC+Zustzen Wirkung erzielen?

wenn Du nun schreibst
*



			
				hochdosiert, oral, wirkt antioxidativ
			
		

*


> auf die Zellen und bietet einen gewissen Schutz vor Metastasierung.


wrd ich sagen "Jein", denn
a) ja, hochdosiertes VitC kann einen gewissen Schutz vor Metastasierung bieten, weil Tumor-Wachstum und Wanderung gehemmt werden - hier habe ich die Einzelheiten aber noch nachzuliefern;
b) nein, nicht oder nicht nur oder sogar berhaupt nicht antioxidativ, sondern pro-oxidativ. Hickey hat die Hypothese, dass man mit den gleichmssig ber den Tag verteilten Gaben von VitC-Pulver-oral oder eben durch liposomales VitC oder IVC den anticancer pressure, den Anti-Krebs-Druck pro-oxidativ aufrecht halten kann. Warum? Weil ab einer gewissen Konzentration von VitC im Gewebe die pro-oxidative Wirkung ber die Bildung von Wasserstoffperoxid (H2O2) zustande kommt, aber nur in Krebs- und nicht in gesunden Zellen. Warum? Weil das anti-oxidative Enzym-System in Krebs-Zellen aus dem Lot ist (s. obiges Schema), z.B. deshalb weniger Katalase da ist, das H2O2 in gesunden Zellen neutralisiert (weswegen bei IVC Blutzellen nicht zerstrt werden). Weil Krebszellen anders mit Eisen und Kupfer umgehen, sie nicht an andere Molekle binden, was erlaubt, mithilfe der Fenton-Reaktion wieder H2O2 zu produzieren. usw.

wenn du zweitens schreibst



> *hochdosiert, intravens, wirkt nicht als Vitamin sondern prooxidativ*


wrde ich wieder sagen "Jein", denn
a) ja, es geht um die prooxidative Wirkung
b) nein, der Begriff Vitamin eignet sich nicht als Gegen-Begriff. berhaupt eignet sich der Begriff Vitamin fr VitC wenig - auch das eine eigene Geschichte, ein andermal

wenn du drittens schreibst




> fhrt die Krebszellen mglicherweise in die Adoptose,* schdigt aber auch die gesunden Zellen.*


wrde ich sagen "Nein", denn VitC als Antikrebs-Mittel wirkt selektiv und das macht diesen Naturstoff so wertvoll.
Ansonsten gehts nicht nur um Apoptose, sondern, wenn man nicht aufpasst ( die Haupt-Parole bei VitC heisst immer: Dosis! Dosis! Dosis!), um Nekrose, was bei zuviel auch ein Entgiftungs-Problem mit sich bringt.

Grsse,
Rudolf

----------


## Michi St.

@RuStra

Guten Abend Rudolf,

vielen Dank fr die umfassende Ausfhrung. 

Zusammengefasst bedeutet es: Probieren geht ber Studieren.

Es wundert mich etwas, dass das meist erforschte Vitamin immer noch keine klare Aussage zur (Schutz)Wirkung auf die Zelle zulsst.

Gruss,

Michael

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Rudolf,

 ich sprach von meinen PSA-Erfahrungen, die waren früher unter Vit. C evtl. positiver. Der PSA hätte ja auch ohne steiler steigen können. Ich weiss von den sonstigen Hilfen, ich brauche sie nicht zur Stärkung.

Auch jetzt bekomme ich Vit. C 7,5 gr. von meinem Arzt, davor Ozon und sonstige Stoffe, es gehört zum Therapiekonzept. Ich zahle, wenn die Therapie von der Kasse abgelehnt wird, nur die Materialkosten, ich hänge sowieso am Tropf. Eine versiertere Vit. C Gabe als von meiner HP. 

Auch eine Vit. C Gabe in den Chemopausen halte ich für sinnvoll, was die Schulmedizin dazu sagt, ist mir egal. Von der Chemo, halte ich wie bekannt gar nichts. Es gibt nicht einmal Doppelblindstudien gegen Plazebo, immer nur gegen neue "Zusatzstoffe".

Gruß Konrad

----------


## JürgenS

Hallo Konrad,

obwohl es dich wohl nicht direkt betrifft (was eine Chemo angeht), möchte ich nur einmal loswerden, dass Studien in denen VItamin C als kontraproduktiv bei Chemo bezeichnet wird, sich nicht auf Docetaxel, sondern Doxorubicin und Cisplatin beziehen.

JürgenS

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Jürgen,

Infos zu bekommen trifft uns immer, wobei ich auch bei Taxoterre-Antistudie so meine Probleme habe. 
Noch interessanter wäre eine Doppelblindstudie für Tax. gegenüber einer Hochdosis Vit. C, bzw. einer guten Immuntherapie. Da würde Tax. alt ausschauen. Aber daran hat weder die Schulmedizin, noch die Farmaindustrie ein Interesse. Für einen anderen Krebs, gibt es die Vit. C Studie, ich habe es nur gerade nicht parat.
Ich habe kürzlich von neuen Möglichkeiten der Nanoth. gehört, ich glaube im neuen Ärzteblatt mit großem Optimismus, ich bin eigentlich Oberoptimist, aber daran glaube ich nicht. Die Farmaindustrie und die Ärzteschaft, wird sicher nicht einverstanden sein, für "alle" Krebse mit nur EINEM Medikament therapieren zu können. Wo bleibt da das Geschäft. Ich komme ins plaudern, entschuldigung.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Bertram

> Nimmt man dann noch Alpha Liponsäure, kommt das Vit C bestimmt da an, wo es hin soll. Auf diese Weise kann man den Vit C-Level konstant verhältnismäßig hoch halten.


Hallo Jürgen,

in welchem Mengenverhältnis zum Vit C sollte denn die Alpha Liponsäure stehen?

LG Bertram

----------


## JürgenS

Hallo Bertram,

ich würde  erst einmal  2x 100mg  R - Alpha Liponsäure tägl. nehmen.

Gruß
JürgenS

----------


## Bertram

Hallo Jürgen,

vielen Dank für die prompte Antwort.

LG Bertram

----------

